# Springfield, MO - #2445 LH F



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Petfinder #2445 German Shep Female
Until petfinder and the shelter are working together right, this is all the information I have.

If you are a 501c3 rescue you can contact the facility directly or if you have your MO Dept. of Agriculture License but are not 501c3 you can contact Halfway Home Rescue, Latichia Duffy at [email protected] to have them tag a dog:

Email for rescues ONLY:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
Login | Facebook













Springfield-Greene County Animal Control

Dogs that are not on stray hold can be PTS on Wednesday or Fridays. For any rescue or adopter that is wanting to have a dog tagged for them by Halfway Home Rescue, an email must be sent to Latichia Duffy by 9pm cst Tuesday or Thursday Night before the scheduled PTS days.

Animals in the "Currently Housed" are still on stray hold and not available for release until their 5 day hold is up. Once they are moved to the "Our Adoptable" list they are considered urgent!

If you would like to help sponsor a dog (please note the petfinder number of the dog you are sponsoring to):
ChipIn: Sponsorships for Springfield MO Pets


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Just look at that sad face!!! Hope someone can help!!


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Aside from what looks like eye infections  is there any way to know anything about her? Would need to know if gentle, good with kids, other dogs, etc. I'm not a rescue, but would absolutely be willing to either foster-to-adopt her (until I knew she was definitely okay with my son) or possibly straight adopt her if that wasn't an option - assuming I can get some decent idea on temperament and activity level etc? (And can GET her here!) 

Anyone help or should I just call the rescue listed there?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump!!


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Samajade said:


> Aside from what looks like eye infections  is there any way to know anything about her? Would need to know if gentle, good with kids, other dogs, etc. I'm not a rescue, but would absolutely be willing to either foster-to-adopt her (until I knew she was definitely okay with my son) or possibly straight adopt her if that wasn't an option - assuming I can get some decent idea on temperament and activity level etc? (And can GET her here!)
> 
> Anyone help or should I just call the rescue listed there?


Time is of the essence - I'd contact the local rescue that pulls from there immediately, no delay. Maybe they can do a behavioral assessment, maybe they can find you boarding and take her to a vet for you (you can offer to pay the vet directly, or donate to the rescue), or even have a foster. 

If you bring her North, you can arrange for ground transportation or get help from Pilot N' Paws and other volunteer pilots who fly General Aviation planes, provided her ears are clear of infections and fit to fly. 

Samba, a mod on this board, recently successfully rescued a GSD from this pound with the help of the local rescue group. This is the thread of this rescue with further information about the rescue group and pound:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-adult-f-b-t-rescue-stories-more-updates.html


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Will e-mail her now - if anyone has a phone number please lmk, too!


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Marissa, a member of this board, volunteers for Missouri German Shepherd Rescue and Midwest Dog Rescue Network in Omaha, NE. She might be able to help if you PM her.
But contacting the local rescue is the crucial first step, thank you for trying to help this dog!


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Just sent the e-mail off to Latichia, Hopefully she'll get it quickly. If anyone else has suggestions, please do lmk. This sad little girl's face breaks my heart. I want to be posting happy, healthy "after" pictures of her lounging on a couch and being mushed and loved...

Next step? Just wait, or contact the other members suggested now?


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay she wrote back really quickly and said:

"We can't do temp test...we tag by photo back into the garage and they load dogs...sorry"

I can't commit to a dog without some idea of temperament - especially not with a young child in the house. What shall I do here? PM Marissa to hopefully temp test her? (I replied to Latichia, btw, and asked if I could find someone to temp test, would it be allowed - waiting for a response.)


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

(Just PM'ed Marissa too, fyi!  )


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I can more than likely get this dog flown ANYWHERE for next to nothing. My aunt lives in Springfield, MO and works for American Airlines. Let me know if I can do anything to help get this dog transported somewhere safe.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

RunShepherdRun said:


> Time is of the essence - I'd contact the local rescue that pulls from there immediately, no delay. Maybe they can do a behavioral assessment, maybe they can find you boarding and take her to a vet for you (you can offer to pay the vet directly, or donate to the rescue), or even have a foster.
> 
> *If you bring her North, you can arrange for ground transportation or get help from Pilot N' Paws and other volunteer pilots who fly General Aviation planes, provided her ears are clear of infections and fit to fly. *
> 
> ...


Just saw this...this might be a better, less stressful option for this poor girl. I wish I could take her in...I think she is beautiful.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Are you guys anywhere with being able to pull her? I called the rescue people and they tagged and pulled my girl. We then met at Lowe's parking lot and transferred the dog to me for a fee. Sometimes the rescue people can at least look at the dog. They had seen my girl in there. 

I still have my old girl that I got out of that heck hole of a place. She is so nice, I kept her. In fact, she was the bed dog last night. 

Please let me know. At this point I have a lot of dogs and am not able to travel to Springfield easily but I might be able to help somehow.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Right now, I have the intial answer from Halfway Home saying that they can't temp test. No reply yet to my followup asking if I found someone who COULD temp test if they'd allow it.

I have a PM to Marissa asking, essentially, the same.

E-mailing now the other rescue mentioned in the thread linked to above - see if they can help. Will lyk when I get a reply there, too.

Nothing more than that at the moment. Not sure what else to do from here?


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

If you cannot find a rescue to do a temp test- or anyone to help this girl. I'll do what I can. I can fly up there and check her out to the best of my ability. I am on my aunt's flight benefits and can get there and back for $10. I work right next to DFW airport and can hop on the plane anytime and fly up there. I don't want this sweet girl to be PTS. There is just something about her...If we could find a Texas rescue to take her in...I could even foster her for a period of time. Would they release her to me? How much more time does she have? ...I just feel like I should help since I have the means to (flight benefits)...


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow that's super nice of you, honestly. If I could just get some sense of temperament and how she reacts to a kid, you wouldn't have to even foster - I'd be fine taking her that way. I could probably get the original rescue to pull her and arrange boarding for the time until transport. They just won't temp test.

Waiting to hear back from the 2nd rescue, too. 

Going to contact C.A.R.E.S., who supposedly works with this shelter too and see if they can help...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have friends at my Obedience club in Springfield who can help with an assessment if you want one after she gets out.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Samba! My only concern there would be if I adopt her long-distance and they arrange boarding for me while awaiting transport, what do I then do if a temp test shows a large problem that I can't do (like, let's say she's bad with kids)? 
Jeez... there just has to be some way to get an idea of this stuff like now. I did leave a phone message for C.A.R.E.S. in Springfield, too.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

I suggest contacting both Missouri German Shepherd Rescue and Midwest Dog Rescue Network in Omaha, NE directly as well. Marissa might not get your PM in time. For logistic support, and as potential backup in case she isn't a good match for a family but otherwise adoptable. You can also bring her to NY state and board her there initially.

Some pounds won't let rescuers assess dogs, it's pull and take it from there. 
This is a heart stick shelter. 

Great support offers from members of this board. Samba, Katie, you rock!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

This is not a good shelter and I know with my girl it was pull and load. She is skipping all about here today though old and a bit grey. They are so happy when they get the save!


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I just called the shelter- WOW. I feel sorry for any poor soul that's there. Good news, she has been tagged- so hopefully something is in the works?? I asked the guy how she got there- he said she was brought in as a stray and seems to have some skin issues. I asked about her eyes and he said they didn't look infected to him (yeah right)...I asked for an estimate on age- he had no idea...said she "seemed older" and was "quiet". He said Latichia tagged her. What's going on with this sweet girl? Talked to my aunt- It's free for me to fly up and bring her back to Dallas. My only concern is her health/ability to fly. I'm so happy that it sounds like something is in the works for her.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Latichia tagged my girl for me and she is the one I met to pick up Fiona.

Fiona had allergies and her skin was pretty bad with fungus smell. Her ears were swollen shut from untreated infection and she had a flea infestation. It was work to get her back on the road to health. But, it was so worth it. She is older and lovely and so happy to be in the house. Her skin and ears are all well. Her old coat came out and shiney hair is coming in. I so hope this girl can have the same.

Vetting and treatment of any issues will the top of the order.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay - well glad she tagged her to get her out!! Whew! She said nothing to me about that in her short e-mail, so obviously it didn't have to do with me.

All right - guess I've done what I can do here from this distance; sounds like she's headed a different route. 

Thanks SO much everyone for trying to help!!


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry Samba - I posted my last before I read your latest. Wow... she had it bad. She's awfully lucky to have you, that's for sure! Like you say - long road, but worth it.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Is Latichia going to hold her for awhile? 

I am so hoping for this girl. I had to work hard on the ears and skin with antifungals lotions, shampoo and creams. But, it all got better with time. Miracles can happen with these guys if you can get them recovered.


Here is Fiona in that hole of a place:









Fiona today after treatment and love:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW Samba - that doesn't even look like the same dog! (I remember her BTW) Congratulations and thank you for what you have done for Fiona, she is one lucky girl to have found you..... 
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Hope she finds a good home!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I remember her too Samba!! She is gorgeous! Thats amazing that you rescued her  I sent you a PM samajade.. I will still contact shelter tomorrow just in case, but let me know if there is anything else you need me to do. Sorry I didn't get on here until now! Hopefully it works out for you! She is beautiful!!


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

Samba - what am AMAZING transformation. Stunning dog!

Marissa - thanks, going to read that now.  I don't think it's me it's going to work out for though - the rescue woman sent me one e-mail letting me know they don't temp test and that was it. I never heard back from her as to whether anyone *else* could temp test if I could've found someone, and she hadn't said anything to me about tagging her. So, I'm thrilled to death that she's going to be safe with a rescue and out of that place (thank God), but I'm pretty sure the pretty girl is out of my hands now, as it were.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Latishia sent me this email this morning-

There are 2 shep females...1 long hair and she has a rescue commitment...there is also a regular coat female without commitment...

Apparently there is another GSD there as well. The one posted in this thread has been spoken for by a rescue.


----------



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

I understood from the shelter that Halfway Home (that'd be Latichia, no?) is the rescue pulling her (the longhair in this thread) tomorrow. Glad she's getting out and will be safe! Hope Latichia or one of the other rescues can help the other girl too!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Do we know if Laticia has a home for the long hair girl? They do not always pull unless someone speaks for the dog. Then the rescue can go in and get the dog for the person who wants to have it. Many times the rescues in the area are full so we have to just ask them to pull for individuals.. since the pound won't allow individuals to get dogs out. 

Anyone find pics of the stock coat dog?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad to hear she'll be pulled. Hope the same is true for the others! Thanks to everyone who worked to save her!


----------



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

Hope someone could take her in to find her a better place. She looks so sad.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Any updates?


----------

